# Hat Embroidery Source



## skram251 (Mar 19, 2014)

Im looking for a source to embroider hats. I need yupoong snapback hats embroidered. around 100 pieces split up into 4 colored hats. Logo is less than 8000 stitches. Just looking for quality at reasonable price. I have customs made overseas but I regularly need filler orders so it would not be a one time thing. Ive been quoted $6-7 each (for the embroidery) but at that price there is no room for profit. I had a source making them for 3-4 bucks but they are awaiting new equipment. 

If anyone here can help or knows an online source that is good please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, I can easily help you out with this project and come in under budget. Can you e-mail me specifics on this quote?

[email protected] Thanks Steve


----------



## Pollchaps (Jul 31, 2009)

sent you a PM


----------



## augustoborba04 (May 31, 2011)

Hi there

if you need really really low prices for embroidery hats
please visit our web address denspromotional.com or email us

[email protected] (Max)


----------

